# AA Headtorch Recommendation



## TOMSDADJET (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for suggestions for a general camping/walking use headtorch that uses an even number of AA batteries (Makes using rechargeables SO much easier). Needs to be available to me in the UK and not hideously expensive. 

All I'm seeing so far is the Petzl Micro, which is an incan, would prefer LED.

TIA

Iain


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Mar 29, 2008)

be quick .......a true bargain if ever!
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=177078


----------



## photonhoer (Apr 4, 2008)

For goodness sake take a good look at the Zebralight. My review after severe use is http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178839, and we just got back from another volunteer mission in Guatemala
and our two lights worked just great.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 4, 2008)

Plus One on the Zebralight. I love it. It is so efficient on batteries, you may have to wait a long time before the second battery needs charging. I can't believe how small, lightweight and comfortable it is. So easy to carry when you're not wearing it - much different than all my other headlights.


----------



## Daekar (Apr 4, 2008)

Another vote for the Zebralight H50... I use mine all the time, and while I haven't ventured into the jungle with it, I do go on long walks through fields and woods, read, and work on vehicles with it. The flood is perfect and the battery life is extremely good on medium, ridiculous on low. The circuit and emitter are quite efficient on high too, if you look at the numbers, but I don't use high very often... it's nice to have sometimes and I've used it working on vehicles, but if I need that much higher a lux rating I usually just grab a hand-torch. Still, it lights of the woods and trails like you wouldn't believe. Definitely a good choice.

P.S. They just released the H30 (for sale at the fenix-store), the H50's CR123a-powered cousin. You can have matching lights! 

EDIT: I forgot to mention my Dad and I took our H50's with us when we went motorcycle-camping in the Florida Keys and they were a God-send. Small, light-weight, simple, reliable, alkaline-compatible... we were both very pleased.


----------



## adamlau (Apr 4, 2008)

Daekar said:


> Another vote for the Zebralight H50.


Ditto on that. See Zebralight H50-Q5 with Fenix P2D Q5 beamshots! for impromptu beamshots.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 4, 2008)

TOMSDADJET said:


> Hi, I'm looking for suggestions for a general camping/walking use headtorch that uses an even number of AA batteries (Makes using rechargeables SO much easier). ..
> Iain



If you can't charge 1 or 3 batteries you need a better charger. Seriously. Only the really crappy chargers charge in pairs.

now having said that the only "even" number decent headlamp I can think of is the 4AA PT Apex. It is quite heavy but its a good light that can be modded easily.

If you are not going to mod then the 2008 Petzly Myo XP has an updated emitter. Don't buy last years model. 3AA batteries.

EOS is the tops in the small light category (3AAA)

The 1AA Zebra is the only headlight with a regulated cree emitter. But it is pure flood, no throw. Great for reading and setting up camp but bad for hiking.

All of em have their pros and cons.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm selling a like new Zebra H50/Q5 over in MP Sell if you're interested.


----------



## TOMSDADJET (Apr 5, 2008)

Cave Dave, you're right, I do need to look at a better charger, it's just never been an issue up to now.

Phaserburn, what price for your H50, shipped to the UK?

Iain


----------



## ViReN (Apr 6, 2008)

++ *Zebralight H50 Q5* ... simple and small size...


----------



## iTorch (Apr 7, 2008)

I use a Petzl Duo, various climbing, caving, camping and mountain climbing trips its still going good, if it ever dies I will get the LED version, having the swith between high and low is very useful, only prob is its not very good to read with, hence the BD ion, which is perfect for bedtime reading...


----------



## hopkins (Apr 10, 2008)

good luck TOMSDADJET !
That Petzl Micro is a nice form factor and low priced also. If you can get
a LED bulb made to replace the incandescent one you've got a great headlamp.

I've seen these LED's for sale at Walmart here in California for around $10.
Just swap it into the headlamp and you have a 2AA powered LED headlamp.

-hopkins


----------



## BIGIRON (Apr 10, 2008)

Based on the Zebra H30 I've just received, I'd look no further than the H50 unless you want a dual color (i.e. white/red or?).

The H30, with it's slightly narrower beam may be my best ever headlight. I'm that impressed.


----------



## hopkins (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll say the ZebraLight is very nice and may be the last head-torch you may ever
need to buy. 
Note:Be assured that if you wear
this headtorch no one will want to look at you because of the painfully bright wide beam light. For sitting around camp talking with friends the Zebra is always
shining in their eyes no matter how you tilt it unlike other more
directional types.


----------



## qtaco (Apr 12, 2008)

hopkins said:


> For sitting around camp talking with friends the Zebra is always
> shining in their eyes no matter how you tilt it unlike other more
> directional types.



I don't find that at all. With the glare shield on and tipped down as far as possible I could easily cook dinner, talk to the rest of the group, and have the LED visible to neither myself or anyone else.


----------



## hopkins (Apr 12, 2008)

Help me understand this Qtaco. The 120degree cone of light coming from
the Zebralight does not appear to be narrowed by the black shield
thing- which looks to have an angle of 120dgrees also. Does this shield rotate over the LED to block the light? Or are you rotating the whole Zebra down to
let just a bit get past your eyebrows. Either way seems workable I would
think.


----------



## qtaco (Apr 12, 2008)

hopkins said:


> Or are you rotating the whole Zebra down to
> let just a bit get past your eyebrows. Either way seems workable I would
> think.



That's right. The angle between my forehead (vertical) and one edge of the spill was less then 90 degrees, so that the LED wasn't visible to people sitting opposite and at the same height as me. A good fraction of the light was directed at my forehead and face, however my brow shielded my eyes and so I couldn't see the LED either and so didn't get any glare.


----------



## ViReN (Apr 12, 2008)

hopkins said:


>




Very Nice Picture :thumbsup:


----------



## hopkins (Apr 14, 2008)

Iain - If you're thinking of making your own headlamp I saw some 12volt 
led cluster lamps at the auto parts store that replace the turn signal incan bulbs. 
10 led's soldered into a cluster for less than $5 US. I thought it'd be easy
to cut one of these up and wire a few led's run off 6volts (4AA batteries)
a low cost idea...

TIA (this is america)

hopkins


----------



## horizonseeker (Apr 14, 2008)

the black bracket on the zebra light is not meant as a beam shaper, I think, rather it stops the first few inches of the beam from reflecting off of your glasses if you wear them.


----------



## TOMSDADJET (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks all for your input.

I think that I will probably get myself the Petzl Micro as a start and a better charger for now and then sit back and wait to see what Zebralight and/or Fenix come up with.

Iain


----------



## hopkins (Apr 17, 2008)

Iain - I dug my petzl micro out of the flashlight box and after looking it over
again notice how well designed it is. The hinge is good and strong.
Battery cover simple but secure. The forehead pad is big which means
comfort for long periods of use.
Note: I and other micro users have noticed the light to get dim or turn
off completely sometimes. The cause is a high resistance corrosion that develops at the point of contact between the bulb end and the metal
strip it screws down onto. The fix is to apply a few drops of oil - 
WD-40 or other to stop this failure.

-wrong way on the Griffith Gate Roundabout
hopkins


----------



## TOMSDADJET (Apr 28, 2008)

So, I bought my Micro and am very pleased with how it is put together. It has a good solid feel to it. However, when I turned it on, I was disappointed with the outut - A feeble orangey/yellow glow.

I had a dig around and came across this:

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/lumin-145v-high-brightness-replacement-torch-bulb-screw-p-1344.html

Still not the brightest, but a nice even, floody light.

Are there any brighter LED's out there in the same form factor?

Iain


----------



## hopkins (Apr 28, 2008)

might want to check this SITE FOR 1-watt SCREW TYPE led. $7.95 :
T10-WHP
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...+flashlight+bulbs,+screw+type&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## hopkins (Apr 28, 2008)

you may have already done this to reduce the wide flood to more of a spot
by soldering a blob of solder onto the tip of the bulb so you can adjust it to sit higher up in the
reflector when it fires, thus focusing the beam more.


----------

